

Team Apart (YC S08) wants to eat Webex's lunch - rokhayakebe
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/06/team-apart-joins-the-startup-crusade-against-webex-invites/

======
chollida1
> Entering a meeting involves simply clicking a link — there’s no plugin
> needed (it’s based on Flash) and the service is free.

Isn't Flash a plugin? My iPhone browser seems to think so.

~~~
yequalsx
Flash is sufficiently ubiquitous that only requiring users to have Flash
shouldn't be considered needing a plugin. Most browsers are ready to go. (I
have nothing to do with this company.)

------
pclark
> The Team Apart founders were members of Y Combinator’s class of Summer ‘08,
> though the company has moved on to an entirely new project than the one they
> were initially working on while at YC

is this the new project?

~~~
webwright
I always kinda wonder about the mechanics of the new idea after YC (with the
same team). Given that PG says, "the idea will oftentimes change", are these
new ideas under the banner of the same company? In other words, are they still
YC companies and does YC still have equity?

I suppose removing YC from the equation is as simple as getting a new biz
license, but what are the "rules" here?

~~~
dannyr
Based on whather's previous submission, it looks like their previous startup
is Meetcast which seems similar to TeamApart.

"Meetcast.com makes real-time online collaboration easy. There are no
downloads, everything is completely in the browser and conferences can be
created and joined with a single click."

~~~
rokhayakebe
The product is the same.

------
whather
Hey guys, I have 50 invites for hacker news. First come, first serve:
<http://teamapart.com/signup/hackernews>

~~~
datsro
wow these are going fast.

~~~
ajtaylor
They're gone now. :-(

------
dmix
Are they really competing with webex?

If their competing with webex they'd need a sales team to reach mainstream
businesses. And (experienced) salesman don't sell free web apps.

Either way its a great technology, it worked well back when it was called
Meetcast.

~~~
whather
Thanks! We're not direct competitors with webex as we're more geared towards
many-to-many meetings where everyone collaborates with each other rather than
one-to-many sales presentations.

